# Great Lakes tools



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Hey guys just wondering what great Lakes sells hand tools wise?


----------



## GreatLakesTools (Feb 27, 2015)

Hi Sweendog87, 

I am not currently carrying anything other than automatic taping tools and parts at the moment. I am looking into carrying other items, but mostly focusing on new auto taping tools. I also do complete taper rebuilds, NS and TT Extendable box handle repairs, angle head rebuilds, as well as fair pricing on wear parts.

Thanks you so much for your interest in Great Lakes Taping Tools! :thumbup: Let me know if there is any way I can serve you!


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Ok thanks mate will let you know when I'm upgrading to auto cheers


----------

